# Arthritis?



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey Z, how're you going?

Not your kind of arthritis, just wear arthritis in my finger joints from carrying heavy loads incorrectly, trimming hooves and proudly opening everyone's stuck jars when younger... and a little injury-induced arthritis here and there.

Warmth helps - I wear toasty microfibre gloves in the cold, and use warm wheat bags on anything achy, and the electric blanket is a fine invention that helps all manner of pain and injuries. Stay warm, do gentle exercise to promote circulation, sleep enough.

Tiger Balm Red is my favourite topical treatment.

Nutritionally - getting lots of good oils, including in actual oily fish rather than capsules, helps reduce inflammation - eating foods rich in antioxidants is good - Vitamin C is important for repair; betacarotene and Vitamin E are also good - and all of them through natural foods rather than supplements wherever possible... eat citrus, kiwi fruit, berries, broccoli, capsicum, potatoes, cabbage, carrots, pumpkin, sweet potatoes, wheat germ (in your baking and cereal), salmon, mackarel, sardines, etc - avoid omega-6 oils such as sunflower, safflower, soy and corn - go for olive oil, canola oil, coconut oil etc. Reduce processed and junk foods as much as possible. Avoid processed sugar because it increases inflammation - use far less, and find alternatives like honey.

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am not sure if it is considered post traumatic arthritis, but I have the beginnings of arthritis in my low back and left hip joints, as well as my left shoulder. I'm pretty sure it's from a polo accident where the pony rolled on me and I dislocated a few joints. Hooray for having arthritis in our 20's:shock:!

I am still learning how to deal with it myself, but heat helps! I have a few socks filled with rice and tied off at home and at the office. I throw them in the microwave for a minute and apply to my back (they also help with cramps as an added bonus!) when I feel stuff getting stiff or tight.

I also watch my eating. Carbs don't help and I limit my intake of nightshade veggies, since they are inflamatory. That includes tomatoes, peppers, eggplant. Lots of protein and fat (Omega 3) seems to help me. 

Morning and before-bed stretches and stabilizing exercises help. This is a recent addition to my schedule and it has helped, even with the cold weather coming.

I hope yours eases up! Arthritis is no fun at all :-x


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Avoiding Nightshade family vegetables appears to be unnecessary, as there are no scientific studies that support the idea that they aggravate arthritis. According to "Foods that Harm - Foods that Heal" they actually benefit the condition, and arthritis sufferers should be encouraged to eat plenty of these nutritious vegetables. There will be the odd individual bad reaction with these and any other foods, which is why they recommend people with any ailment really take note of any possible food reactions, and try eliminating, then re-introducing the suspect item.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I've got awful, debilitating arthritis in my knees. I'm going to third the notion that heat really helps! I'm also a yoga nut. I find that I get less bad days when I do my stretches in the morning and evening. Gentle massaging helps ease the pain when I do find myself having a pretty bad time of it.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, Yoga and Pilates are great exercises to stretch and limber and strengthen without being harsh on joints. Bicycle riding is also useful for knee rehab, and in general - and swimming.

A great way to do the heat thing, especially if you ache all over, is in a nice warm bath with a generous dash of eucalyptus oil. It will clear your sinuses at the same time. And who doesn't love a nice warm bath...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the suggestions! It's great to know that, at the very least, there are some things you can do to make it more bearable.

Well, heat definitely looks like something that helps everyone! Since my ankle is kind of a weird place what would you all suggest? Maybe resting it on a heating pad? Or finding something I can wrap all the way around it? I guess anything would help xD

Do you all think elevation is a good idea? I guess it can't hurt >.> I just wasn't sure if anyone had heard of it haven explicit benefits.

Aaaanndd... riding. That couldn't possibly make it worse, right? Granted, I'm probably going to do it anyway xD
I'll definitely look into yoga. Are there varying "levels" that I should be aware of? My gym offers different types of classes (it's a 24 hr), do you think yoga might be one of them?

Thank you all so much for all your help and suggestions. It's really helpful <3 I hope you all feel better. There's nothing quite like knowing that your body just isn't working the way it's supposed to Dx


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Thank you all so much for the suggestions! It's great to know that, at the very least, there are some things you can do to make it more bearable.
> 
> Well, heat definitely looks like something that helps everyone! Since my ankle is kind of a weird place what would you all suggest? Maybe resting it on a heating pad? Or finding something I can wrap all the way around it? I guess anything would help xD
> 
> ...


Have you looked at the Thermacare wraps? They come in different sizes, I use the bigger ones for my monthly aches and the smaller ones for my shoulder. 

They are disposable, so it might be too expensive to use them every day, but if you go to the barn to take pics of Gator for example (hint, hint), you can wear one to make yourself more comfortable.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have pretty bad arthritis from years of wear and tear I suppose and it only gets worse. 
Keeping warm is a must as is keeping moving. In the mornings I'm struggling to get my joints to work and then I have a hot shower and slowly get going and it eases off
I've never had any success with supplements - pain meds help but they give me ulcers so when I take them for any length of time I have to take an acid reducer as well


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Z, the Thermacare wrap sounds great for your ankle. Another low-tech method is to soak it in a bucket of hot water with eucalyptus in it, which also makes the house smell great. Do you have one of those ankle support slip-on bandages for day use? Taking the strain off the joint with one of those often really helps too.

And riding, that's definitely therapeutic!!! :lol:

Fellow arthritis sufferers: Every second Saturday I look after a young woman with cerebral palsy. This kind of puts my own problems in perspective. And she has an incredible positive attitude despite not even being able to eat, or walk. She does horse carriage driving once a week with RDA and is a total horse fanatic. Also loves to go screeching down grass banks in her motorised wheelchair - and other such stunts!  In another life she would have climbed trees and galloped everywhere bareback.


----------

